# here is my new 25g.



## patrice (Dec 31, 2006)

hi everyone, 
tell me what you think about that set-up. I started working on that one last month so it's not finish yet but I think it's a good start.

here are some info about it:

volume: 25g
Light: 2X65W
Co2: pressurised (1bubble/sec). Once I'll have my ph drop checker, I'll manage Co2 to have a steady 30ppm
Ferts: I add 5ppm of No3 and 0.5 ppm of Po4 every 2 days
I add 0.25 ppm of Fe and trace every other days
Water change: 50% once a weak
no fish yet.



















Plants at the left back side will have to grow more (it's a question of time). also, there is that stainless mesh on the left rock that look realy bad for now. it's there to hold the fissiden fonteanus that will grow on it (takes more time than I thougnt).

A nice background would help but I still dont know what coulour to choose.

I am looking for idea to make this tank beter looking so if you have any idea, feel free to let me know.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Looks good, the hairgrass looks really good. I would only put in a very few fish to insure that feeding doesn't lead to cyano.

I just have some fissidens being shipped to me this week. Any pointers on how I should start it out? (ie) temp, pH, light


----------



## patrice (Dec 31, 2006)

fissiden is a new plant for me. it seem to be a realy easy plant but it wrow slowly. it will take time before you have lot of it. I dont know mutch about it. all I know is what's on that site: http://www.aquamoss.net/Fissidens-fontanus/Fissidens-fontanus.htm

I dont feed at all in this tank. I will as soon I have fish but I'me still not sure about what fish I want.

may I ask you how mutch you paid for fissiden and where you took it?


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

i will send you a pm


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

That is just comming along quite well... 

I gotta say you have a nice layout!

I was leaning towards a blue background but i think black might make it pop. But the blue would make it look like sky....

Hmmm.. I dunno myself now!  lol


----------



## patrice (Dec 31, 2006)

thx for feedback,
as I said, it's only a few weeks old so I hope the best is to come. 

I'me new with that kind of set-up. usualy, I have a tick substrat (about 5 to 6 inches) and that time I tried with only 1/2 inch witch is not enough according do many people. plants at the back are panted in flower pot so they have enough substrat to grow. eleocharis already rooted the entire substrat and I just hope it will still work after a while. 
Also, I usualy make set up with way more plants than this. this time, I tried to keep more open area so we can see the fish D )


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

It looks great so far. I can never get plants to grow that well....lighting etc is not my strong suit. I love the look of planted tanks so give us an update when it fills in a bit.


----------



## patrice (Dec 31, 2006)

I'll give you update in a few weak. by the way, planted tank can be easy to realised. if you have low light (1w/g to 1.5w/g) use only fern and moss. they need less and do not neet to mutch ferts. Java fern can be realy impressibe.


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*wow*

Bonjour Patrice,

Very nice layout, wow, I whish I could do such layout, nice choioce of plants too.

Cheers,

a.


----------

